# Two Day Split required



## Chars dad (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all

My wife is going in hospital next week for an operation and will not be able to lift anything for about 12 weeks, this will mean that I have to do everything around the house including looking after 2 children. As such I will not be able to do my normal 3 day split with 2 days running due to time constraints.

Does anyone have a two day split I could use.

Thanks for your advice and help

Regards

Spencer


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

When I sometimes know I can only train twice a week, I go for..

*Tuesday* Dead lifts, Bench press, cardio

*Friday* Squats inc. calves. cardio

You could just do more hight intensity cardio on the Friday and forget about the legs as the deads will work the legs a lot.

Basicaly, what you do on the two days depends on what's more important, keeping size & strength (focus more on squats, deads, presses) or cardio.

This is the bare minimum, if you have more time add some more i.e Military presses. Don't forget to adjust your calorie intake.


----------



## leglock (Mar 10, 2005)

in your position mate my 2 day split would be...

Monday pm...go out on pull and meet ugly bird

Tuesday am...move ugly bird in

aftewards resume training as normal...

then again i spose thats why im still single,all the best.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya Spence.

Perhaps do the full body split like garys routine but just do it over 2 days.. It will keep you doing something for 12 weeks at least. And it takes less then an hour so you can still take care of the kids etc and do all your normal house hold/work things.



> This routine is the one I used when I first started out and has proved very successful for the many lads I've trained since.
> 
> Train following the routine below 3 times a week allowing at least 1 days rest between for example mon,wed,fri:
> 
> ...


Thats a bit of a stupid post leglock.


----------



## Chars dad (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all

thanks for all your advice, I am thinking about a push / pull split or whole body workout.

Thanks again

Spencer


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

leglock said:


> in your position mate my 2 day split would be...
> 
> Monday pm...go out on pull and meet ugly bird
> 
> ...


I know you were joking here but be sensitive to this guy's situation, his wife is going into hospital for gods sake....


----------



## leglock (Mar 10, 2005)

nick500 said:


> I know you were joking here but be sensitive to this guy's situation, his wife is going into hospital for gods sake....


belt up you tart ! if the fella saw it as anything other than a giggle im sure he would have said something,and he didnt,so why did you? ive noticed you often get involved in posts that dont concern you,maybe you lead a lonely life but dont start treading on toes to compensate for your boredom you knob !


----------



## Chars dad (Sep 18, 2007)

Leglock

I did see your response, and I did not bother responding as I did not feel that it was worthy of a response, Nick is a respected person on this board, and I appreciate his response in my defence.


----------



## leglock (Mar 10, 2005)

splinter said:


> Hiya Spence.
> 
> Perhaps do the full body split like garys routine but just do it over 2 days.. It will keep you doing something for 12 weeks at least. And it takes less then an hour so you can still take care of the kids etc and do all your normal house hold/work things.
> 
> ...


might be a stupid post to you mate but at least i havent got a picture of my dream man next to my name...sounds like you boys take this s hit too serious,getting stronger and fitter is one thing,getting obsessed and showing each other your pecs is deeply disturbing :lol: :lol: you crack on girls !

chars dad....my first post was an absolutely harmless remark,a giggle,a joke...had i read your mrs was seriiously ill in any way shape or form i would have said nothing,it just got me the " cant lift anything for 12 weeks bit "....i apologise if you were offended by it as i would apologise to anybody if i thought i had wronged them....i just didnt realise lads on here were so touchy...again,my apologies to you if you were offended as NONE was meant.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

leglock. we dont aapreciate any kind of posts which people may find offensive. there was nothing in your post which attempted to answer the original post seriously. it was also potentially offensive to other members!

all nick has done is point this out to you!

yet you have responded with insults. apart from this response being ultimately childish the intelligent thing to do would maybe have been to apologise to chars just in case you HAD actually offended him... now you have offended chars, nick and me too!

and as to WHY nick responded? hes a moderator on this forum.. its his job to ensure that our posts dont end up as totally pointless drivvle like on some other forums!!

maybe your inability to judge what comments people find offensive is why your still single mate! - that was meant tongue in cheek by the way...... lets all be friends please!


----------



## Chars dad (Sep 18, 2007)

leglock

apology accepted, and thanks to Nick and Lee B, my wife goes into hospital tomorrow and the operation is serious, so that is more important to me and lets all just forget this and move on.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

whos up for a group hug????

anyone?....... no?................

hope everything goes well chars!


----------



## Chars dad (Sep 18, 2007)

Lee

thanks for that, I am sure everyhting will be fine


----------



## leglock (Mar 10, 2005)

just want to get this straight...chars dad im sorry i didnt realise it was anything serious,it was the " she cant lift anything for 12 weeks" remark,it struck me as funny as thats the sort of thing id come out with as i think a woman should do everything :wink: :lol:

i dont know you or your situation and in hindsite it probably wasnt one of my better moves,but..IT WAS TOTALLY HARMLESS..the only things ive ever posted on here have been asking advice as even tho ive been around fitness/endurance sport all my life,seriously lifting weights is something new,and the advice ive had has been much appreciated

as for the other lads jumping in,my apologies to you as well,it just seemed you was all making a big deal out of something.im certainly not a feminist or whatever theyre called,maybe you lads are and thats why you got offended buy hey thats your call,but no need to go overboard about it,but anyway i guess i reacted badly,so apologies.

lee...as for my motives for being single,mate,im too damn good looking to let myself be tied down by 1 woman ! as for the group hug thing....i think a friendly handshake is much more appropriate dont you :?

sorry all...i,ll keep my gob shut in future


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lol.... id also like to apologise for the estrogen getting the better of me with my group hug suggestion! lol

seems like all is sorted out now anyways.. no need to keep your gob shut at all... just be aware not everyone has the same outlook on life mate....

me and my estrogen are off to watch the care bears now...........


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

leglock said:


> nick500 said:
> 
> 
> > I know you were joking here but be sensitive to this guy's situation, his wife is going into hospital for gods sake....
> ...


Leglock,

we don't take kindly to your sort of approach on this site. There have been some 'jokers' in the past that have caused so much tension that it caused a lot of aggravation.

Why do i step into arguments? Because i'm a moderator on here, its my job.

I was one click away from banning you then you apologised, that's why your not banned. Any ill-mannered posts in the future will be dealt with immediate ban.

Nick


----------



## leglock (Mar 10, 2005)

nick with all due respect,its not going to break my heart if you ban me so if you want to do that then do it,i have as much respect for people as anyone else,look at my previous posts you will see that i have ALWAYS been friendly,respectful and polite to any and everybody i have communicated with.

in this case there was a simple misunderstanding about what was and wasnt a joke,in all fairness there was no argument until you stepped in as the fella said himself he didnt need to comment.

ive made my apologies to those that i felt i should so if you want to pull rank and be the big soldier then you go ahead and ban me.

like i said,look at my previous posts you will see i am very polite,but like anyone else when someone starts s hit for no reason it gets my back up,this was a tiny little misunderstanding that has now been sensibly and ammicably dealt with so theres no need to steam in with your threats mate.

if this is my last post then thanks all for some good advice and take care....LL


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

well you did call him a knob leglock....... lol

...am not helping here am i?


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

WOW!

You take a short break and you come back to this... :?

I dont get it. I laughed out loud at the post that started all this! I found it VERY funny :lol:

I understand that the site has changed hands and all that, but come on lads... does it have to suck every bit of humour out of it?? :shock: I know its about the bodybuilding, but christ - theres always room for a laugh no??? :wink:

Anyway, nice to be back (not that anyone would have missed me much right? hehe...)

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i missed you frets !!!


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

nick500 said:


> i missed you frets !!!


Ahh bless... Im touched. :lol:

I missed you too sweetheart :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

FierceFrets said:


> nick500 said:
> 
> 
> > i missed you frets !!!
> ...


oh right.. so when lee suggests a group hug nobody is interested... then yous all get lovey dovey!!!!

i know when im not wanted!! 

lol


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

haha


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah there is always room for laughter, but not when a guys wife is not well. That is totally unappropriate and unecessary. Make a joke about me, nick, leeb its ok but when it comes to family etc thats just plain wrong.

Peace

Robert

600th post and its splint getting all up on his morals.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

LeeB said:


> FierceFrets said:
> 
> 
> > nick500 said:
> ...


Dont be like that 

I'll hug you :wink:

My, what huge lats you have :shock:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

um.......................


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey fierce!

how`d the cycle go?


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> hey fierce!
> 
> how`d the cycle go?


Mr Cal! Nice to see you matey :wink:

I wouldn't usually hijack a thread but this one is dead so...

Cycle was good! Felt awsome while on and shitty for a week or two once i came off. I got all depressed and irritable :x . But, it didn't last long and I have the next one planned to begin on the 24july. A bit soon? If im honest - Yeah it is... But hey, I didnt really get what I wanted and I'm still impatient.. :lol:

I went from 12st to 13st 8lb in about 7/8 weeks then i sort of leveled out and it just went a couple of lb's up or down till I came off. Unfortuanatly, it turned out that I had gained loads of water from the dbol and lost the 8lbs when Icame off!!! It was expected, but until you actually goes through it yourself, you know?

So i'm left a stone heavier and I dont look bad for it, but not what I expected. That said it was the first time and i LEARNED ALOT!!! :lol: Thats the most important bit at this stage in the game. 2 or 3 cycles in and still f**ckin it up and you have to ask questions!! :? :lol:

I think I will crack 14st on the next one.

Im off to look at your log Cal, see how you been doing :wink:

Take it easy,

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

LeeB said:


> um.......................


 :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------

